# -1 New Messages [WTF?]



## [M]artin (Feb 4, 2007)

Suckerpunch and I have been sending each other messages, deciding on a method in which to ship our items to each other. I received a new PM from him a few mins ago and read it. After reading it, I returned to the GBATemp.net home page and the notifier in the top right hand corner told me that I have -1 New Messages. I clicked on it to check it out and it turned out that I didn't have any new messages at all. I have a little over 40% remaining in my PM space, so that shouldn't be an issue. The -1 New Messages thingy won't disappear at all now. Here's a screenshot crop for clarification:


----------



## Sekkyumu (Feb 4, 2007)

Try logging out ?


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah, logged out, closed browser, reopened browser, logged back in, still theres...


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 4, 2007)

O lucky sh*t! Right after I posted that message up there ( *^**points up**^* ) I clicked on the Home button and it went back to 0. Minor glitch, I guess.

*EDIT:* Then I checked my messages just for the hell of it, and I have a new message from Suckerpunch. The # New Messages thing didn't even notify me [it didnt tell me I have 1 New Message, it displayed the number 0 as mentioned in this post]. Is my message notification permanently off by 1 now?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*DUBBLE EDIT! :* Suckerpunch just sent me one more message and the notifier notified me about the new message. [+]_1 New Message_ All is well again, at GBATemp.net

Talk about random, though...


----------



## bobrules (Feb 16, 2007)

maybe =it's because of the cookies.


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 17, 2007)

I've had that problem before.  It's fixed by getting a new message.  Happens sometimes.


----------



## Verocity (Feb 17, 2007)

Cool browser skin btw is that opera?


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 17, 2007)

Naw, it's Firefox with a SMB3 browser skin plugin.


----------

